# 24" Monitor gesucht/ jetzt 27"



## JustJojo (25. Dezember 2013)

Hey PCGHX Com,
da ich ja nun schon seit längerem meinen PC fertig habe, möchte ich mein Gaming Setup noch durch einen F-HD Monitor erweitern.

Was ich suche:
-Full HD 1920x1080
-wenn möglich unter 5 ms Reaktionszeit, oder merkt man da keine 2ms unterschied  !?
-ca. 180-190€
-sowas wie USB Ports usw. brauch ich nicht, sowie keine Lautsprecher
-habe mir so ca 24" vorgestellt, da ich aktuell 22,5"

Gibt es da sehr gute Monitore in dieser Preisklasse ? Besonder die Reaktionszeit stellt wahrscheinlich ein großes Kriterium dar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen JustJojo

€dit:
Hallo ich bins nochmal, ich wollte keinen neuen Thread auf machen. Letztendlich möchte ich mir doch einen 27"er anschaffen. Ich möchte mir auch mal was gönnen . Könnt ihr mir noch einmal Vorschläge machen ?

Was der Monitor haben sollte:

-Full HD 1920x1080
-ca. 240€
-habe mir so ca 27" vorgestellt
-Guter TN Monitor oder IPS
-ich möchte mir einen RaspBerry Pi zulegen, deshalb HDMI
-sollte man den PC per HDMI an den Monitor anschließen oder DVI ? Wenn HDMI dann müssen wohl 2 HDMI Anschlüsse her oder ich kaufe einen Adapter für den RaspBerry.

Gibt es da was gutes und vielleicht einen schönes Design wie beim Acer S236HL,also vielleicht einen ähnlichen Standfuß, also wie ein All in One PC nur halt ein Monitor.
Farbe wäre mir schwarz lieber, aber es muss nicht komplett schwarz sein. 

Mit freundlichen Gruß


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Könntest du noch etwas drauf legen?

Dell Professional P2414H, 23.8" (860-BBBQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den habe ich mir nach eingehender REcherche selbst drei Mal bestellt.


----------



## Ryle (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Beim Dell fehlt allerdings leider immer noch der HDMI Eingang, was ich bei einem 2013 Update nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ab und an will ich auch mal ne Konsole oder sonstwas anschließen und dann geht das nur über Umwege.

Alternativ mit IPS Panel: 
LG IPS235P

oder mit TN:
ASUS VS248H

Wobei ich klar zu ersterem raten würde. Die Unterschiede bei der Geschwindigkeit sind marginal, die Bildqualität ist allerdings beim LG merkbar besser. Wirklich drastische Unterschiede merkt man dann erst wieder ab 120Hz+, was aber außerhalb deines Budgets liegt.


----------



## JustJojo (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Was sind so die Vor und Nachteile von IPS Panels und TN (auch TSTN genannt?) ?
Beim LG wird von einer Person IPS Glow bemängelt. Was ist das  ? Aktuell habe ich auch einen Lg : W2242T


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Guck dir einfach mal das Video an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWXcNlh85Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JustJojo (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Ok der IPS hat einen erweiterten Betrachtungswinkel... Aber wie siehts da mit der Bildquali an sich aus ? Geben IPS oder TN Monitore grundsätzlich besseres Bilder bzw. welcher Monitor gibt das mehr farbenintensiv(ere) Bild ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Ja, absolut. Die Farben sind viel natürlicher (siehe auch das Video). Ein Tn Bild ist im direkten Vergleich einfach viel zu bunt, die Farben viel zu aufgeblasen knallig. Besonders wenn man das Foto einer guten Digitalkamera vom Schreibtisch auf dem TFT ansieht, fällt sowas sofort auf. Hatte ich mit meinem mal.

TN und IPS nebeneinander, auf beiden das selbe Foto und auch noch den Vergleich zur Realität. Das war mein AHA Erlebnis und der Grund, wieso ich mir nie wieder in TN kaufen würde. Bei dem Tn Bild habe ich nur das Kotzen bekommen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*



JustJojo schrieb:


> Was sind so die Vor und Nachteile von IPS Panels und TN (auch TSTN genannt?) ?
> Beim LG wird von einer Person IPS Glow bemängelt. Was ist das  ? Aktuell habe ich auch einen Lg : W2242T


 

ich habe auch nen LG aber die W226er Reihe.


Vertuhe Dich mal nicht mit dem Full-HD.

So ein Grosses AHA Erlebniss wirste nicht haben 
War auch entäuscht, würde nie mehr von so nem Moni mit aller Gewalt auf einen neuen setzen.


----------



## JustJojo (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Nur, da haben die aus anderen Sektionen recht, die GTX 780 währe dann ja für eine Auflösung von 16809x1050 viel zu Oversized  ...
Außerdem wenn ich mit benchen möchte, ist ein F-HD Display ganz vom Vorteil...


----------



## Ryle (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Es gibt durchaus auch gute TN Panel, aber um die Farbbrillanz von einem IPS Panel zu erreichen müssen diese dann fast immer ohne Anti Glare Coating auskommen und sind dann beinahe schon Spiegel.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Samsung S23A700D den man aber kaum noch bekommt. In einem abgedunkelten Zimmer bei richtiger Sitzposition wirklich sehr gut, aber mit einer Spur zu viel Tageslicht im Raum gerade in dunklen Szenen der Spiegel schlechthin. 

Wie gesagt machst du bei 60Hz Monitoren bis ~250€ mit einem flotten IPS Panel wie dem erwähnten Dell oder LG nichts falsch, auch in Sachen Gaming. Die oftmals beworbenen Schaltzeiten sind sowieso nur Augenwischerei und haben mit Realwerten oder gar der subjektiven Spieletauglichkeit relativ wenig zu tun. Wichtiger wäre sowieso der Inputlag und da schneiden die beiden IPS Panel auch wirklich sehr gut ab.

IPS Glow ist ein Effekt der bei einem gewissen Sitzabstand auftreten kann. Bei komplett dunklem Bildinhalt fangen die Ecken am Monitor an heller zu werden. Das passiert hauptsächlich wenn du zu nahe am Monitor sitzt.
Wird aber gerne auch mit Backlight Leakage/Bleeding verwechselt. Das ist wiederum ein Qualitätsmangel und kann dementsprechend auch beanstandet werden. Hierbei leuchtet dir die Hintergrundbeleuchtung durch das Panel, meistens weil irgendwo Schrauben zu stark oder zu schwach angezogen wurden.


----------



## JustJojo (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 24" Monitor gesucht*

Naja der Monitor ist knapp 60 cm von mir entfernt.
Bei dem LG lohnt es sich ja schon fast den an der Wand schwenkbar zu befestigen.
Hat der eine Halterung für die Wandmontage ?
Ich denke mal, ich entscheide mich für den LG.


----------



## JustJojo (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich bins nochmal, ich wollte keinen neuen Thread auf machen. Letztendlich möchte ich mir doch einen 27"er anschaffen. Ich möchte mir auch mal was gönnen . Könnt ihr mir noch einmal Vorschläge machen ?

Was der Monitor haben sollte:

-Full HD 1920x1080
-ca. 240€
-habe mir so ca 27" vorgestellt
-Guter TN Monitor oder IPS
-ich möchte mir einen RaspBerry Pi zulegen, deshalb HDMI
-sollte man den PC per HDMI an den Monitor anschließen oder DVI ? Wenn HDMI dann müssen wohl 2 HDMI Anschlüsse her oder ich kaufe einen Adapter für den RaspBerry.

Gibt es da was gutes und vielleicht einen schönes Design wie beim Acer S236HL,also vielleicht einen ähnlichen Standfuß, also wie ein All in One PC nur halt ein Monitor.
Farbe wäre mir schwarz lieber, aber es muss nicht komplett schwarz sein. 

Mit freundlichen Gruß


----------



## JustJojo (10. Februar 2014)

Sind die hier für Gaming geeignet und empfehlenswert ?
AOC i2757Fm, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

AOC i2757Fh, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Electronics 27EA73LM, 27" (27EA73LM-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## debalz (10. Februar 2014)

Die genannten sind nicht höhenverstellbar und auch nicht die allerschnellsten..
Was wird denn gespielt bzw. werden auch Filme/ TV geschaut mit dem Monitor?


----------



## JustJojo (10. Februar 2014)

Gespielt werden Ego Shooter und ab und zu wird mal ne Blu Ray geschaut. HDMI sollte er haben, da ich da nen RaspBerry Pi ranmachen möchte.
Was gibts denn da für schnelle Monitore in der Preisklasse?


----------



## JustJojo (13. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts mit denen aus ?
1 x ASUS VE278Q, 27"
1 x Hanns.G HL272HPB, 27"
1 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27"
1 x ASUS VE278H, 27" (90LMB5101T010O1C)

Sind eigentlich Monitore mit IPS-Panel schlechter für Gaming geeignet ?
Aktuell habe ich auch keine Rakete mit 5ms Reaktionszeit 

PS: Mir sagt ja der Hanns G. zu ...


----------



## Therbun (15. Februar 2014)

ja IPS ist träger als TN und schliert gerne etwas.
Kann sein, dass es dich nicht stört beim Zocken, würde ich aber vorher mal testen.

Ich habe den BenQ XL2720T. Bin sehr zufrieden, ist halt etwas teuerer.
Die 120Hz sind schon sehr angenehm und der Standfuß ist Top.

Bei 27" ist die HD Auflösung aber nicht mehr sehr scharf, also wenn man will sieht man die einzelnen Pixel.
Mich stört es aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## JustJojo (15. Februar 2014)

Aber ehrlich gesagt brauch ich keinen 3D-Monitor. Da kauf ich mir lieber später noch ne VR-Brille...
Also sollte man TN nehmen, hab aber auch gehört es gibt so ein Zwischending.


----------



## 6543210123456 (15. Februar 2014)

Es gibt schon gute IPS/VA Monitore die für Spiele geeignet sind.
Gab es eigentlich schon immer. 

TN kommt bei mir nicht mal mehr auf dem Notebook in Frage weil mich der beschränkte Blickwinkel extrem stört.


----------



## ck.Marvin (15. Februar 2014)

Ich kann den Philips 278c4 ohne 3d empfehlen. Er hat satte Farben und legt im Preisrahmen. Hat eine Technik wie ambilight, jedoch nicht so vielfältig


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2014)

Guck dir mal folgende Monitore an Klick
Solltest du dich für einen VA Monitor entscheiden und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte haben, musst ein wenig tricksen um den vollen RGB Farbraum zu nutzen wenn der PC über HDMI/DP angeschlossen ist.


----------



## JustJojo (18. Februar 2014)

ich besitze und verwende eine NVIDIA Graka. (siehe Signatur)
Hab noch was hinzuzufügen, gibt es einen super 24"er Monitor in der Preisklasse mit super Bild und co. dann könnte ich mich noch überwinden einen 24"er zu nehmen...


----------



## antic (18. Februar 2014)

Full HD kann ich dir die TNT Bildschirme von BenQ empfehlen.
Farben sind Top und Qualität auch.


Bei Full HD empfehle ich sowieso 24".
Für 27" sollte es schon min 1440p sein, damit es schön scharf bleibt.

Jedoch hat dann selbst eine GTX780 langsam Mühe


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2014)

antic schrieb:


> Full HD kann ich dir die TNT Bildschirme von BenQ empfehlen.


 
Was sind denn TNT Bildschirme?
Sprengen die sich selber in die Luft nach Gebrauch?


----------



## antic (19. Februar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was sind denn TNT Bildschirme?
> Sprengen die sich selber in die Luft nach Gebrauch?


 
Die Explosionen sehen darauf am besten aus.

Ne, meinte natürlich die TN Panels


----------



## JustJojo (20. Februar 2014)

Hab hier mal ein paar BenQ's die hoffentlich ohne TNT sind :

-BenQ RL2455HM, 24" (9H.LA9LB.QBE/9H.LA9LB.DBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
-BenQ GL2460HM, 24" (9H.LA7LB.QPE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eventuell bei dem sogar   2 Monitore
-BenQ G2450HM, 24" (9H.L7NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind die gut geeignet ? Der erste hat sogar einen Reaktiongeschwindigkeit von 1ms ...
Oder doch noch andere ?


----------



## JustJojo (23. Februar 2014)

Kann mir da jemand sagen ob die oben genannten was taugen ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2014)

Was willst denn jetzt überhaupt haben?
Mal sind 24", dann wieder 27" für ~250€ und jetzt wieder nen 24" für ~150€.
Und vergiss die Herstellerangaben zur Reaktionszeit.


----------



## rn3 (24. Februar 2014)

Habe 2x BenQ GW2460HM, 24" (9H.L9GLB.QBE/9H.L9GLB.DBE/9H.L7CLA.DBU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und kann micht nicht beschweren.Schönes MVA Panel mit satten Farben.


Ansonsten würde ich vllt noch hierzu raten dort gibts ne Menge Monitore zur auswahl mit Bewertungen:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/kaufberatung.html


----------



## JustJojo (24. Februar 2014)

Ich habe doch nicht gesagt das sich das Budget ändert ? Ich habe den für 150@ zur Auswahl genommen, da ich mir da auch für den Preis 2 Monitore holen könnte. Und nochmal bezgl. 27" und 24" , mir wäre ein 27"er lieber, aber wenn es einen guten 24"er gibt, würde ich diesen auch nehmen.

BenQ BL2410PT, 24" (9H.L9JLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Wie siehts mit diesem aus ? MVA Panel und ist höhenverstellbar
Link:PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ BL2410PT

Gibts da Probleme mit MVA Panels und NVidia Grafikkarten ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2014)

Achso, also ich würde bei einem 27" bleiben.
Zocken kannst du zwei ja eh nur auf dem einen.
Bei VA  und nvidia musst du ein wenig tricksen,wenn du kein DVI Kabel benutzt.


----------



## JustJojo (25. Februar 2014)

Na was gibt es denn für Unterschiede zwischen HDMI und DVI ? Ich will auf jeden Fall kein Sound übertragen, also kann ich doch auch DVI nehmen... Mal anders gefragt, sieht man bei jedem 27"er die Pixel bei Full HD, oder ist das auch wieder etwas Technik abhängig ob man die mehr oder weniger sieht ?

Und laut Prad ist der eine 24" Monitor ein super Allrounder, oder was meint ihr zu dem?


----------



## JustJojo (1. März 2014)

@JoM79 du hattest mir ja mehrere Monitore zum Vergleich gestellt. (Danke dafür nochmal  )

ua. BenQ GW2760HS, 27" (9H.L9NLB.QBE/9H.L9NLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der sagt mir ebenfalls zu. 
Aber kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen VA und MVA erklären ? Den Monitor gibts ja auch als HM statt HS.
Und was ist die beste Übertragungsmethode ? DVI HDMI oder doch VGA ?


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Es sind beides VA Monitore, nur hat der HS nen verbessertes VA Panel verbaut.
Das soll neben kürzeren Schaltzeiten auch für ein besseres Bild sorgen.

DVI und HDMI nehmen sich nichts, nur bei 120/144Hz würdest du ein DVI bzw. DVI Kabel brauchen.
HDMI überträgt standardmässig noch Ton mit.

Das Problem bei Nvidia und HDMI ist, dass nicht der komplette RGB Bereich (16-235) abgedeckt wird, weil der Monitor als HD Gerät erkannt wird.
Ich habe bei mir z.B. einfach eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung im Treiber erstellt und habe da einfach 58Hz als Bildwiederholrate eingestellt.
Dadurch wird der Monitor auch als solcher angesprochen und der komplette RGB Bereich (0-255) ist nutzbar.


----------



## JustJojo (2. März 2014)

Aber wenn ich über DVI anschließe gibts die Probleme nicht? 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht wie es mit dem Raspberry ist... der hat ja keine NVidia  also dürfte das auch gehen .
kann ich da auch über HDMI ne PS3 anschließen? Jetzt nur mal so....
unterschied beim Kontrast ... einmal 5000:1 statisch oder 3000:1 statisch. Was ist besser?


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. März 2014)

Ja kannst ne PS3 anschließen.


----------



## JustJojo (2. März 2014)

Sind eigentlich VA Panels schnell genug für Shooter ?
Habe bisher mit einem TN Panel gespielt, aber mit 5ms Reaktionszeit ... das ging meiner Meinung nach i.O.


----------



## Ulmi (2. März 2014)

je nachdem wie deine Ansprüche sind. Ich habe auch ein VA Panel und spiele damit ab und an Shooters. Es ist aufjedenfall langsamer als auf einem schnellen TN und es gibt Schlieren und Ghosting. Mich selber stört das aber nicht wirklich. Auch deshalb weil ich eher RPGs zocke und mehr Wert auf eine schöne Bildqualität lege als auf schnelle Reaktionszeiten. BTW habe den gw2460hm.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Nicht jeder VA Monitor ist gleich und schnell genug ist auch ein sehr persönliches Empfinden.
Schlieren hat man eigentlich immer, erst mit 120/144Hz wird das besser.
Ghosting habe ich garnicht, AMA auf Hoch.


----------



## JustJojo (2. März 2014)

Aber 120hz gibts für 250€ nicht oder ?


----------



## Ulmi (2. März 2014)

Ghosting habe ich auch erst ab Premium, aber das ist meiner Meinung die Mindesteinstellung um flüssig spielen zu können 

@justjo: Knapp drüber aber bereits. Z.B. der benq xl2411t , xl2411z (vorzuziehen, hat aber in der aktuellen Firmware einen Bug).


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Richtig.


----------



## JustJojo (3. März 2014)

Ah ne das ist mir zu teuer. Da warte ich lieber noch auf VR Brillen für Consumer. Ich werde mir wohl den BenQ GW2760HS, 27" (9H.L9NLB.QBE/9H.L9NLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen. Schön schmaler Rand


----------



## JustJojo (9. März 2014)

Hey,
ich wollte mir heute das Teil bestellen.
Da kein Mf bei den Anbietern mit dabei ist, wollte ich fragen, welchen ihr empfehlen könnt ?
BenQ GW2760HS, 27" (9H.L9NLB.QBE/9H.L9NLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder doch Mitternacht bei Mindfactory bestellen und 258 € bezahlen...


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2014)

Bestell doch bei Amazon.


----------



## JustJojo (9. März 2014)

Ne Amazon nicht, da kommts auf die 10€ auch nicht mehr an. Habe jetzt bei Mindfactory bestellt. Hoffe das Ding hat keine Pixelfehler (ist das ein Umtauschgrund?).
Vielen Dank an euch !


----------



## JustJojo (14. März 2014)

So er ist Heute angekommen 
Hier mal ein super kurzes Review:
Der 27 Zoll Große Monitor ist echt Klasse. Der dünne Rand lässt das Display schön groß wirken und sieht echt super aus. Auch gezockt habe ich. Unter anderem BF3 Multiplayer. Bei Battlefield3 Multiplayer sind meiner Meinung nach keine bis kaum Schlieren erkennbar. Im ganzen ist es viel besser als mit meinem alten TN Monitor mit einer Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit von naja 5ms. Auf der Entfernung zum Monitor sind keine Pixel erkennbar (Entfernung ca. 60-70cm). Von der Bildqualität lass ich mich nachher überraschen und werde mal ne BluRay reinlegen. Ein bisschen verwirrend sind die Tasten auf der Rückseite, aber diese benutzt man eh nur kaum. Pixelfehler sind keine erkennbar. Zu den Lautsprechern kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur über DVI-D übertrage. Der BenQ GW2760HS ist also eine absolute Kaufempfehlung für einen 27 Zoller mit VA Panel.


----------

